# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Tężec - szczepienie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdeczne

Mam pytanie odnośnie zastrzyków przeciwtężcowych. 5 dni temu skaleczyłem się w dłoń (kawałkiem szkła) i nie zgłosiłem się do lekarza tylko zdezynfekowałem i opatrzyłem skaleczenie. Wczoraj natomiast postanowiłem się udać do lekarza ze względu na lekką opuchliznę, całość nie wygląda bardzo źle wiec u lekarza jedynie oczyszczono ponownie ranę i założono opatrunek. Dowiedziałem się iż jest za późno na podanie zastrzyków (jakichkolwiek) i mam się zgłosić gdyby coś się działo, niemniej jednak w związku z tym iż ostatnio szczepiony byłem kilkanaście lat temu (jeszcze jako dziecko) a tężec jest chorobą bardzo poważną, chciałbym zapytać czy jest coś co można jeszcze zrobić aby ewentualnie zwiększyć swoje szanse w przypadku infekcji nie czekając na bezsprzeczne objawy - zwłaszcza że pewne drobne anomalie w napięciu mięśniowym zauważam już w sumie od wczoraj.

Pozdrawiam i dziękuje za odpowiedz

----------


## zacheusz112

Tężec jest chorobą zakaźną,lecz rzadko występującą z uwagi na obowiązkowy program szczepień ochronnych w wieku dziecięcym.By uchronić się przed zakażeniem tą chorobą w wieku późniejszym potrzebne by było przeprowadzanie szczepień nie rzadziej niż raz na dziesięć lat.Jednakże do zakażenia wywołującego tężec dochodzi niezmiernie rzadko.Częściej występują zakażenia miejscowe które z powodzeniem leczy się antybiotykami.Nie mniej jednak należy zawsze, o ile jest to możliwe zadbać o to,by jak najszybciej ranę oczyścić,zdezynfekować.Jeżeli jesteśmy bardzo podejrzliwi co do skutków zranienia,to oczywiście powinniśmy skorzystać z pomocy lekarskiej,bądź pielęgniarskiej.Oczywiście że szczepionka powinna być podana jak najszybciej po zranieniu, jeśli tego osobiście chcemy.Jeżeli to nie nastąpi należy zadbać o należyte przemywanie i dezynfekowanie rany,oraz obserwację.Jeżeli zauważymy wzrastający obrzęk i zaczerwienie,połączone z odczuwalnym bólem należy bezzwłocznie udać się do lekarza.
Może zwróć uwagę, czy w Twoim przypadku, nie odgrywa zbyt silnej roli sugestia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeszcze raz ja (autor tematu) mamy ósmy dzień od skaleczenia i niestety ale opuchlizna nie schodzi, skaleczenie nie chce się goić i jest lekko zaczerwienione, przemywam octeniseptem ale raczej nic z tego, co więcej w ostatnich dniach odczuwam więcej drżeń mięśni niż kiedykolwiek wcześniej i mam nadzieje że to tylko jakaś nerwica  :Smile:  Tak czy inaczej postanowiłem iść z tym do lekarza raz jeszcze, nie chce jednak iść na pogotowie jak ostatnio bo mnie odeślą znów z kwitkiem i każą wrócić jak się będą robić pręgi. I tu mam pytanie czy mam z tym iść do chirurga czy kogoś innego żeby był w stanie poprawnie zdiagnozować czy coś się dzieje a nie kierował dalej i drugie pytanie czy istnieją jakieś badania na podstawie których można wyeliminować  tężca (badania krwi albo coś w tym rodzaju)?

----------


## zacheusz112

> Jeszcze raz ja (autor tematu) mamy ósmy dzień od skaleczenia i niestety ale opuchlizna nie schodzi, skaleczenie nie chce się goić i jest lekko zaczerwienione, przemywam octeniseptem ale raczej nic z tego, co więcej w ostatnich dniach odczuwam więcej drżeń mięśni niż kiedykolwiek wcześniej i mam nadzieje że to tylko jakaś nerwica  Tak czy inaczej postanowiłem iść z tym do lekarza raz jeszcze, nie chce jednak iść na pogotowie jak ostatnio bo mnie odeślą znów z kwitkiem i każą wrócić jak się będą robić pręgi. I tu mam pytanie czy mam z tym iść do chirurga czy kogoś innego żeby był w stanie poprawnie zdiagnozować czy coś się dzieje a nie kierował dalej i drugie pytanie czy istnieją jakieś badania na podstawie których można wyeliminować  tężca (badania krwi albo coś w tym rodzaju)?


Zdecydowanie gdy rana się nie goi ,należy udać się do chirurga,trzeba jednak mieć skierowanie od lekarza rodzinnego,lub prywatnie.No i jeszcze pozostaje oddział ratunkowy w szpitalu,gdzie można udać się bez skierowania.
Rozpoznawanie tężca diagnozuje się przeważnie na podstawie objawów klinicznych choroby i poprzez wywiad z osobą chorą.
Następnie należy wyeliminować czy raczej wykluczyć zatrucie strychniną,tężyczką,zapalenie opon mózgowych i inne.
Jeśli jest podejrzenie tężca,leczenie zawsze jest szpitalne gdzie można wykonać wiele dodatkowych badań.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Autor raz jeszcze, byłem u chirurga prywatnie - podejście lekarza do mnie gdy tylko wspomniałem o tężcu było mniej więcej takie jak gdybym wspomniał o czarnej ospie. Ogólnie dowiedziałem się że właściwie nie ma szans i zostałem odesłany z kwitkiem. Objawy natomiast mam coraz mniej przyjemne, jutro zarejestruje się do neurologa ( być może to jakieś niedobory pierwiastków albo wynik stresu). Wracając jednak na chwilę jeszcze do tego tężca, chciałbym zapytać z jakimi objawami powinienem się zgłosić na pogotowie, jeżeli się pojawią, czy mam czekać na jakieś bolesne skurcze czy szczękościsk, ponieważ obecnie mam wciąż te krótkotrwałe skurcze (drżenia) mięśni w rożnych częściach ciała, do czego dołączyło wrażenie mrowienia tej dłoni na której miało miejsce skaleczenie, przez chwile też mrowienie odczuwałem na twarzy i również odczuwam zimno na tejże dłoni. Dodam jeszcze że odnalazłem dokumentacje swoich szczepień i jednak okazuje się że miałem komplet szczepień a ostatnie szczepienie przeciwtężcowe miało miejsce 6 lat temu. Czy to prawda że ponoć w takiej sytuacji jestem wciąż odporny ? bo spotykałem się z informacjami iż już w przypadku gdy od ostatniego szczepienia minął więcej niż rok należy podawać szczepionkę przy zranieniu.

----------


## Metika

Ostatnio znalazłam zwięźle i ciekawie napisany artykuł na ten temat, polecam, warto przeczytać - tężec.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie, ponieważ 3 dni temu dostałam szczepienie na tężec a dziś robiłam badanie krwi i moczu. Czy wyniki tych badań mogą pozostać w normie czy wyjdą błędne ze względu na wcześniejsze szczepienie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja właśnie potknełam się o pret zardzewiały i skaleczyłam sie po kilku minutach od momentu krawienia umyłam rane wodą i przemyłam wodą utlenioną. Mam nadzieję ,że nic sie nie bedzie działo bo pręt był bardzo zardzewiały. Powinnam coś wiecej z tym zrobić ? Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Autor raz jeszcze, byłem u chirurga prywatnie - podejście lekarza do mnie gdy tylko wspomniałem o tężcu było mniej więcej takie jak gdybym wspomniał o czarnej ospie. Ogólnie dowiedziałem się że właściwie nie ma szans i zostałem odesłany z kwitkiem. Objawy natomiast mam coraz mniej przyjemne, jutro zarejestruje się do neurologa ( być może to jakieś niedobory pierwiastków albo wynik stresu). Wracając jednak na chwilę jeszcze do tego tężca, chciałbym zapytać z jakimi objawami powinienem się zgłosić na pogotowie, jeżeli się pojawią, czy mam czekać na jakieś bolesne skurcze czy szczękościsk, ponieważ obecnie mam wciąż te krótkotrwałe skurcze (drżenia) mięśni w rożnych częściach ciała, do czego dołączyło wrażenie mrowienia tej dłoni na której miało miejsce skaleczenie, przez chwile też mrowienie odczuwałem na twarzy i również odczuwam zimno na tejże dłoni. Dodam jeszcze że odnalazłem dokumentacje swoich szczepień i jednak okazuje się że miałem komplet szczepień a ostatnie szczepienie przeciwtężcowe miało miejsce 6 lat temu. Czy to prawda że ponoć w takiej sytuacji jestem wciąż odporny ? bo spotykałem się z informacjami iż już w przypadku gdy od ostatniego szczepienia minął więcej niż rok należy podawać szczepionkę przy zranieniu.


Witam, i co to był tężec? Czy autor tego posta żyje ? Pytam bez ironii.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo pilnie poszukuję kontaktu do autora tego wątku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

co z autorem????  również jestem ciekawa!!!

----------


## Majenka

Witam!
Od maja 2015 przez całe wakacje miałam problem z pękniętą lewą piętą, która nie chciała się zrosnąć mimo smarowania maściami i kremami. Wiadomo że w tym czasie chodziłam w klapkach i sandałach, a więc miałam kontakt z ziemią i kurzem ( które wpadały w buty). Z uwagi na tą piętę i wypadek na rowerze ze zdartymi kolanami w czerwcu poszłam do lekarza i poprosiłam o szczepionkę przeciwtężcową. Pierwszą dawkę przyjęłam 15 czerwca, drugą dawkę 20 lipca a trzecia dawka wyznaczona jest dopiero na styczeń 2016. Problem w tym że podejrzewam i obawiam się że zarazki tężca wniknęły w pękniętą pięte zanim się zaszczepiłam (a więc jeszcze w maju). Moje podejrzenia pojawiły się dlatego iż 30 sierpnia 2015 zaczęłam mieć skurcze lewej łydki (ta sama noga co pęknięta pięta), w następnych dniach pojawił się ból nóg przy chodzeniu, uczucie odrealnienia, mrowienie i prądy na ciele, notoryczny  ból głowy -góra czaszki i czoło albo dół głowy i kark. Doszło nadciśnienie tętnicze ponad 130-140 górne. 
7 września 2015 wieczorem oprócz powyższych objawów miałam epizod ze ściśniętymi mięśniami szyi i przełyku-miałam trudności w piciu i przełykaniu jedzenia -rano to ustąpiło. Następnie od 8 września mam sztywnienia mięśni w odcinku lędżwiowym, sztywnieją mi całe nogi, mam mrowienia ciała i twarzy, zimno mi w nogi, ból góry głowy z uczuciem pieczenia -prądu. 9 września byłam u lekarza, dostałam lek na obniżenie ciśnienia Cardilopin (do dzisiaj spadło na 120) oraz na zwiotczenie mięśni Mydocalm Forte-- ale objawy nie mijają tylko jest cały czas tak samo. Czy moje objawy są wynikiem zakażenia laseczką tężca ? Czy powinnam zgłosić się do szpitala ? Co mam robić? Proszę o pomoc.

----------

